# Acquisto biglietti online con carta Cuore Rossonero



## **Catanese Doc** (3 Novembre 2014)

Salve ragazzi, mi servono delle indicazioni per quanto riguarda l'acquisto online dei biglietti per Milan-Inter di giorno 23 novembre.
Premesso che ho la Cuore Rossonero, come devo fare per acquistare un biglietto? La carta l'ho fatta 3 anni fa e ai tempi il Milan era ancora affiliato con Intesa SanPaolo.
Devo ricaricare la carta presso una filiale della banca? Oppure posso pagare i biglietti online con una qualsiasi carta di credito?

Attendo risposte nel minor tempo possibile considerando che la prevendita per i possessori della cuore rossonero è iniziata oggi e finisce giorno 9 novembre, grazie.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2014)

La cuore rossonero ti serve solamente come biglietto digitale, tu sul sito paghi con la carta di credito che preferisci, poi il pagamento lo associ alla tua tessera che ti serve semplicemente per entrare nel tornello, funge da biglietto insomma.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (3 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> La cuore rossonero ti serve solamente come biglietto digitale, tu sul sito paghi con la carta di credito che preferisci, poi il pagamento lo associ alla tua tessera che ti serve semplicemente per entrare nel tornello, funge da biglietto insomma.



Quindi non devo ricaricare la cuore rossonero dell'importo del biglietto come se fosse una postpay giusto? Il pagamento lo effettuo con la mia carta di credito..
Scusa se sono ripetitivo, ma avevo sentito da qualche parte che si doveva ricaricare la cuore rossonero.

Ah e un'altra cosa: come fa la carta cuore rossonero a fungere da biglietto online? Come viene ''trasferito'' il biglietto sulla carta?


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2014)

Beh alla fine il tornello è gestito in maniera informatica, la tua cuore rossonero ha un suo codice unico intestato a te, tu paghi sul sito il biglietto e di conseguenza per il codice della tua tessera il biglietto è stato pagato per tale partita, quando la passi al tornello rileva che è pagato e sei abilitato all'ingresso ed entri.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (3 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh alla fine il tornello è gestito in maniera informatica, la tua cuore rossonero ha un suo codice unico intestato a te, tu paghi sul sito il biglietto e di conseguenza per il codice della tua tessera il biglietto è stato pagato per tale partita, quando la passi al tornello rileva che è pagato e sei abilitato all'ingresso ed entri.



Perfetto. Quindi io pago tramite la mia carta di credito e non appena gli addetti ricevono il pagamento del biglietto, mi ''immagazzinano'' il biglietto in via digitale nella carta cuore rossonero, tramite il codice della carta stessa.
Gentilissimo come sempre Jino. Grazie


----------

